# What do you think?



## blessed18 (Jun 4, 2018)

Suppose your spouse tells you the day before, that they are going out the following night. The day comes and you ask what time the outing begins, they tell you around this time, but it was actually an hr later (found out doing a secret squirrel mission)but they still left earlier. It's been a few hours and your spouse still hasn't reached out to you, to let you know that they made it to their destination safe, and you all have children at home! How would you feel and what would you do???


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Is your spouse doing other things to lead you to believe s/he is lying and possibly cheating?


----------



## blessed18 (Jun 4, 2018)

Spicy said:


> Is your spouse doing other things to lead you to believe s/he is lying and possibly cheating?


Yes. I just have a hard time believing that a married man with children always have to go out and hang with friends. Don’t get me wrong, you have to have a balance, but everyday, every other day you have to be somewhere or do something involving your friends. It’s to the point that he will tell me he’s going to take out the trash and be gone for hours! Plus we don’t go out with each other. I don’t go out anyways.


----------

